# driver for cdc ethernet/rndis adapter



## tms1999 (Mar 26, 2008)

Need to download driver for cdc ethernet/rndis adapter


----------



## tms1999 (Mar 26, 2008)

please help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

With that amount of information? Not likely! How about an EXACT make/model of the adapter? With that you can do what I would do, stick it into a Google search.


----------

